# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  BD 5mg Anabol Real or Fake?

## RemoteCoast

Hey guys. Wondering if someone with more experience with BD dbol could take a look and let me know if these are real or fake. They seem to be falling apart a little... like chipping at the corners and stuff. The color is very uniform, inside and out. I tried crushing one and it broke into two pieces, and then when I crushed a little harder it pretty much went to powder.... not sure exactly what that means. They also taste a bit bitter, but not very much. Would really appreciate some experienced opinions. Thanks in advance.

----------


## snowman

Read the rules bro...EDIT the name of the lab... not sure where you from, but here in Europe there is some like that around, BUT they are fake, they look exactly like the real thing, but they are placebos... on these pictures some look like the real thing, and some dont, the score in the middle on some of the pills dont look right ( on the second picture)

----------


## RemoteCoast

Sorry about that. Should be better now. Yeah some of the scores seem more shallow... and others are deep.

----------


## RemoteCoast

Are these worth trying? any other input?

----------


## Times Roman

mate
ugl's usually have lower grade/quality/older equipment than a pharm. the inconsistant scoring could be due to a worn "die" or equivalent. It is impossible to tell if legit. Easier to tell if bogus.

You do your best by trying to eliminate all the "tells" that it is bogus, then you make a leap of faith and see what happens. if you get ripped off, then chalk it up to "lesson learned from trial and error".

----------


## Times Roman

I just noticed you put the UGL name in the title, and no way to edit as far as I know, which you need to do, so don't be surprised if this thread "disappears".

----------


## RemoteCoast

so how many days at what dose should i try without gains before I can be sure they aren't real?

----------


## RemoteCoast

40mg a day for 10 days?

----------


## Times Roman

check the steroid profile section for more info..................

there is no way to tell legit by taste or crumbling and noting consistancy. I've purchased powder from the same mfg for the same product and nothing was consistant.

welcome to the lovely world of UGL

----------


## capetown

There were so many fakes of these going sround canada a few years back that i just learned to stay away from them period. Like the boys said, pop them for 10 days and u will know. Hope they are good for ya!

----------


## wmaousley

*BD* is not a UGL. They are approved by the Thai, Malaysian, Indonesian & Phillipine FDA.

edit name

yea, the fda approves tren as a human consumable steroid...

----------


## wmaousley

> Hey guys. Wondering if someone with more experience with BD dbol could take a look and let me know if these are real or fake. They seem to be falling apart a little... like chipping at the corners and stuff. The color is very uniform, inside and out. I tried crushing one and it broke into two pieces, and then when I crushed a little harder it pretty much went to powder.... not sure exactly what that means. They also taste a bit bitter, but not very much. Would really appreciate some experienced opinions. Thanks in advance.



They look good to me, enjoy my man

----------


## snowman

> **************** is not a UGL. They are approved by the Thai, Malaysian, Indonesian & Phillipine FDA.


True.... but there is still, a lot of fake gear around, and being sold as BD....

----------


## anadrol50

they look like mine, they work and they are very good  :Big Grin:  mine is form thailand, did u get the bottel too?

----------


## RemoteCoast

No... No bottle.

----------

